# 91 Mitsubishi Pajero SWB 4X4



## rusty (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't ever believe that you can burn filtered WVO in a diesel engine.

I would start the Pajero on diesel run her long enough to warm up then make the switch over to WVO, the engine ran decent with out any noticeable loss in power and it would start on Veggie oil if only left for a few hours with out having to bother with diesel.

At the end of the day would run a liter of diesel through the engine to clean out the injection pump and injectors, then winter came the Pajero was parked and would not start in the spring. The injectors and pump were both gummed up with what looks like dried varnish.

That was 4 years ago, last summer i finally got fresh diesel coming from the injection pump, some smoke coming from the stack the engine wants to start but no go, one of more of my injectors is sticking.

This short wheel base 4x4 will go anywhere and not get hung up, came with factory skid plates engine and transmission and has tons of ground clearance I want to get the beast running just in case i decide to go on that gold trip to Manson Creek in Northern B.C..

Pulled the injectors this afternoon, first one I dissembled found that the needle valve was stuck tight. A nozzle kit to do all four injectors is like $60.00, when I adjust the spray pattern I may have to purchase additional shims.

Below is an exploded view of the first dissembled injector.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe, soak in acetone?

Derek


----------



## etack (Feb 27, 2013)

Cold concentrated sulfuric would clean up the carbon gum. should also leave the steal alone.

Eric


----------



## rusty (Feb 27, 2013)

Woodworker1997 said:


> Maybe, soak in acetone?
> 
> Derek



Acetone or carburetor cleaner would clean up the injector shell, the nozzels under inspection are worn and should be replaced now that I have them out would be a good time to do so.


----------



## rusty (Mar 1, 2013)

Used Poly-Stripper paint remover to remove the varnish.

Doing a bit of google found the break out ( pop off ) pressure at which point the diesel spray ejects from the nozzle - 150 bar. I have a bench mounted pump with a guage affixed which was designed as a field tool to repair and test injectors each injector is tested for break out pressure, spray pattern and leakage at the nozzle.

If the pop off pressure tests to low or higher than specified by factory, shims of various thickness used to correct the problem.

When i started my Massey 35 with the Perkins diesel restoration several years ago and found out what they wanted to overhaul my pump and injectors is what got me interested enough to rebuild my own.

For those that would like to build a home made pop off and leakage tester made from a bottle jack.
http://www.peachparts.com/shopforum...334-how-build-diesel-injector-pop-tester.html


----------



## skippy (Mar 1, 2013)

I know a guy in Nova Scotia who is into prospecting as a hobby ( I should invite him to the forum, now that I think about it ) and he said to me I should get into diesel pump rebuilds - that there's good money in it. A man of a hundred interests and much like you Rusty. I never looked into it deeply because I don't have any connections in the auto business and while I've do some of my own repairs, I never worked on an engine besides a timing belt and water pump change. It wasn't entirely successful, the gasket I made developed a leak and the coolant ate the belt and killed the engine. That was kind of a humbling experience, as until that point I felt qualified to do anything :lol: I did change all the brake lines, a couple years before that, and that went well and doing that saved me $600.


----------



## skippy (Mar 1, 2013)

I had at one time considered getting a diesel engine vehicle and running it on vegetable oil or biodiesel but gave up the idea over reliability concerns like you saw Rusty. I also realized I kind of like pumping gas into my vehicle paying the money and not thinking too much about the whole thing. 
I'm meeting with a fellow later today who actually has been using treated motor oil as part of his diesel blend for his loaders etc. I'll ask him how that's going, and I could give you more details.


----------



## rusty (Mar 1, 2013)

skippy said:


> I know a guy in Nova Scotia who is into prospecting as a hobby ( I should invite him to the forum, now that I think about it ) and he said to me I should get into diesel pump rebuilds - that there's good money in it. A man of a hundred interests and much like you Rusty. I never looked into it deeply because I don't have any connections in the auto business and while I've do some of my own repairs, I never worked on an engine besides a timing belt and water pump change. It wasn't entirely successful, the gasket I made developed a leak and the coolant ate the belt and killed the engine. That was kind of a humbling experience, as until that point I felt qualified to do anything :lol: I did change all the brake lines, a couple years before that, and that went well and doing that saved me $600.



There's an old saying " follow the money " specialize in old farm diesels that only the guys with deep pockets can afford to restore.

The biggest problem was obtaining service manuals, mine came from the UK where a fuel injection problem would almost be considered a minor roadside problem.


----------



## rusty (Mar 1, 2013)

skippy said:


> I had at one time considered getting a diesel engine vehicle and running it on vegetable oil or biodiesel but gave up the idea over reliability concerns like you saw Rusty. I also realized I kind of like pumping gas into my vehicle paying the money and not thinking too much about the whole thing.
> I'm meeting with a fellow later today who actually has been using treated motor oil as part of his diesel blend for his loaders etc. I'll ask him how that's going, and I could give you more details.



My Pajero ran fine on WVO for two years, saved a lot of money that I was able to use for other projects. This current problem is just a small irritant, 4 bolts to remove the air intercooler, another 15 minutes to remove the injectors. 

Could have purchased brand new injectors and had them ready to install for less than $300.00, then I could have cleaned up my old injectors and installed new nozzles for $40.00 for the next round. Cheaper than a new set of spark plugs with new wires.

Oil has more available BTU's than gasoline which equates into more power, keep your filters clean, glow plugs and injectors tuned up you'll never go back to gasoline.


----------

